# Furry Games



## Mr. Morris (Nov 5, 2009)

If there are any furry games out there that you know of, please post links here. If not, then would you be interested in a team effort to make one?


----------



## fwLogCGI (Nov 5, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=28


----------



## Magica (Nov 5, 2009)

In before Star Fox and Okami.

But yeah check out this topic.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 5, 2009)

Albedo, Wheel of time, Jadeclaw, Ironclaw, etc...etc.

There is supposedly a furry RPG, but it is still in the BETA stages.


----------



## TheNewfie (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.pwned.com/gamecovers/playstation2/e98f980e346e5f36ac1f469ed6b2fe4f-Ratchet_and_Clank.jpg

http://www.pwned.com/gamecovers/pla...1b6574dc9-Ratchet___Clank__Going_Commando.jpg

http://www.amx.com.br/NEEDFORGAMES/PS2Ratchet3.gif

http://jamesmessina.com/images/ratchet_clank_deadlocked.jpg


----------



## Mr. Morris (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks Magica and all. Very helpful. What about _making _a game though? It could be a 3D online MMORPG of sorts? I could possibly help. :3


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 5, 2009)

Mr. Morris said:


> Thanks Magica. Very helpful. What about _making _a game though? It could be a 3D online MMORPG of sorts? I could possibly help. :3



There is a 3D Furry MMO out....but a friend of mine tells me that they have problems with grouping. :u


----------



## NotSpy (Nov 5, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There is a 3D Furry MMO out....but a friend of mine tells me that they have problems with grouping. :u



If you're talking about EE, yeah.

Oh boy. Love that memory leak.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 5, 2009)

furry games?

yiffing?


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 5, 2009)

Like...card games?


----------



## NotSpy (Nov 5, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Like...card games?



Yiffing in card games?

Plausible and creepy.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 5, 2009)

NotSpy said:


> Yiffing in card games?
> 
> Plausible and creepy.



like poker.... only with yiff.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 5, 2009)

Furcadia or the furry sims of SL, anyone?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree with the fact that FURRIES+MMOFPS WOULD BE THE GREATEST THING EVER.
Kill furfags+vampire yourself with the blood+BLOOOOOOOOD+custom weapons=Greatest FPS ever for furry trolls and me.


----------



## Mr. Morris (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, I can do game art, I make games, but lately I don't feel like doing that kind of stuff. I do like the idea of a furry FPS...

BTW, check me out on DA http://www.aren-borubuno.deviantart.com/.


----------



## Skidd (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm a Mungyodance fan, personally. Though it's not exactly an RPG or an MMO. xP


----------



## Mr. Morris (Nov 12, 2009)

Cool! I'm already working on some game models for any game possible.


----------



## Waggable (Nov 16, 2009)

NotSpy said:


> Yiffing in card games?
> Plausible and creepy.



Woo! yes please! *wiggle*


----------



## SpartaDog (Nov 16, 2009)

Old school Spyro for the PS1. Fuck the Universal half-assed versions. If Hunter isn't a furry, I dunno what is.

http://www.pbernert.com/spyro.jpg
http://www.myps3.com.au/img/game/Spyro 2-1.jpg
Hunter's the cheetah. http://www.freewebs.com/crashandspyro/spyro and hunter.jpg

And HOLYCRAP I just found SpyroxHunter yiff that I really wish I could unsee.


----------



## Mr. Morris (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey! I found this MMORPG! It's full of furries!!!


----------



## MaxCoyote (Dec 28, 2009)

NotSpy said:


> Yiffing in card games?
> 
> Plausible and creepy.



Weird.


----------

